# Aiming - An Illustrated Guide



## Knotty

Ever wonder why you're ammo is hitting left or right of your aim point?

Or, if physics says a ball shot horizontally from a slingshot, or any device, immediately starts to drop, why am I not hitting below my aim point.

Maybe these illustrations can provide the answers. Both assume a slingshot held in the left hand and sideways.





  








Aiming - Windage




__
Knotty


__
Mar 8, 2013


__
1











  








Aiming - Elevation




__
Knotty


__
Mar 8, 2013


__
1


----------



## treefork

Good stuff Knotty! :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveSteve

:yeahthat:


----------



## M.J

I've tried aiming with the head tilt like that and don't care for it. It's just what you get used to. I hold the slingshot sideways but don't really use the bands to aim. I don't really know how I aim anymore, to tell you the truth.

Anyway, the head tilt has always made me feel disoriented so I learned to shoot heads-up. Good work taking time out to do the illustration for newer shooters, though :thumbsup:


----------



## Knotty

M_J said:


> I've tried aiming with the head tilt like that and don't care for it. It's just what you get used to. I hold the slingshot sideways but don't really use the bands to aim. I don't really know how I aim anymore, to tell you the truth.
> 
> Anyway, the head tilt has always made me feel disoriented so I learned to shoot heads-up. Good work taking time out to do the illustration for newer shooters, though :thumbsup:


Good point M_J. In some shooting activities, tilting the head is discouraged for the very reasons you mention. I'm not so much trying to promote head tilt, rather just trying to demonstrate the geometry so that people (especially new, frustrated, shooters) understand what's happening. Everyone needs to find what works for them. I have a friend who's an amazing shot with shotgun and rifle, yet he does it all instinctively. I've always been about aiming but often I find that when I don't obsess as much on aiming and introduce more instinct my accuracy improves. But if I go purely instinctive things fall apart again.


----------



## ZorroSlinger

I could be in that category of 'new' however, not necessarily frustrated. I do not know what style I like. So far, enjoying them all and that would include PFshoot'n to random 'plink away' stresses  . IMO, just general activities, hobbies, or whatever, I believe practicing & learning variety of different ways, aka 'mixing it up' can help you become better. Head tilting makes sense to me and I do a slight tilt. It's similarly done in rifle aiming. Duh ... it never occurred to me about elevation that the position of pouch hand can be used to adjust angle. Thanks for tips!


----------



## JetBlack

Funny I just started tilting my head with great results


----------



## Adam-R

I am pretty new at aiming a catapult properly and have changed how I aim many times just to try to get get that little bit better the more I practice and to try to find what works best for me that I can repeat the easiest with as little variables as possible. I don’t think it matters if your head is straight or leaning as long as you get your anchor point in line with your eye and at the right height.


----------

